

The Best Environment for Rails on Windows - coglethorpe
http://akitaonrails.com/2009/01/13/the-best-environment-for-rails-on-windows

======
sho
Funny how, for Rails at least, Windows is much, much harder to use than Linux.
And judging by the screenshots, it's uglier to boot.

You'd be crazy to use Windows for Rails, though. Many popular gems simply
don't work, like DataMapper. Just use UNIX for Rails, it's what it is designed
for and on.

